# lodore-lost didgeridoo



## coachtuz

lost didgeridoo on 5/31 in lodore canyon. lost approximately in disaster falls.


----------



## ColoradoDave

An instrument designed to make a sound anyone can hear from miles away was lost in a remote area shakily being shared by a large number of people ?

Natures Flyswatter.


----------



## NWO Whiewater

ColoradoDave said:


> An instrument designed to make a sound anyone can hear from miles away was lost in a remote area shakily being shared by a large number of people ?
> 
> Natures Flyswatter.


That's good stuff


----------



## k2andcannoli

Better than a rock falling from the canyon and onto your boat! Andy H once told me a story of that happening in westwater. Consider your loss a gain.


----------



## Andy H.

k2andcannoli said:


> Better than a rock falling from the canyon and onto your boat! Andy H once told me a story of that happening in westwater. Consider your loss a gain.


And the rock fell shortly after my friend in the boat ahead of me started playing his didgeridoo! One of the rocks about the size of a washing machine landed in the river about 50 feet ahead of his bow. Wow, that was a close one!

-AH


----------



## coachtuz

ColoradoDave said:


> An instrument designed to make a sound anyone can hear from miles away was lost in a remote area shakily being shared by a large number of people ?
> 
> Natures Flyswatter.


colorado dave "you are obviously not a golfer."


----------



## cayo 2

Westwter must not like didgeridoos. A friend of a friend I ran it with a couple times could mimic a,didgeridoo vocally to near perfection..,He was doing it at Little Hole camp (hike up from river) and the next day swam from Funnel or Big Hummer all the way to the eddy above Skull where he got a foot entrapment.He took off way in front of myself and another friend ,in a rental ducky and got spanked then had a shit show /yard sale ,trying admirably to hang with the boat for quite a ways then finally swimming hard for the aforementioned eddy.We tried to chase him down and help but he was so far ahead and we were trying not to swim ourselves.Could get to him easily to help with foot entrapment but he wouldn't wrench his foot out.We were the last group of the day 11 or13 k,but some group out of Crested Butte had stopped to camp and one of their Cats was not tied off well enough and took off on them,so they had to chase it down and came upon our sorry situation.They help him get out,by the exact method we told him long before,and gave him a ride out since his boat was long gone.They recovered most of his gear and boat in various eddies before the takeout.
He was lucky it was apx95 % out ,he was in the water quite awhile.


----------



## nemi west

So...... I will give it to you straight. A friend of mine was on that trip. Half way thru day one the group made the decision that they had enough of your noise maker. He said they tried to talk to you about it but you insisted people liked it. 
They threw it in the river ...... The world is a better place. Get a haircut, take a bath, and buy a guitar.


----------



## azpowell

i was on a buckskin gulch to lees ferry backpacking trip, we were camping at the confluence with the paria and some jackwagon decided he was going to play one of those fart bongs at night..... i'm with nemi, buy a guitar or learn to play the bongos....


----------



## abron

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:....This is pure mountainbuzz gold right here.
And not even an offer of good vibes as a reward? what gives, man ?!?


----------



## coachtuz

my guess is you guys have more wives than teeth. you live your lives by the motto "squeal like a pig." and you'd much rather hear a banjo than a guitar.
as an aside i take one bath a day, I have very little hair left, I PLAY guitar and chumps like you.
bring it bitches.


----------



## pinemnky13

One does not learn to "play" the bongos. They just merely aspire to bang rocks together


----------



## Schutzie

didgeridoo?
Gotta be a Kayaker. Only a Kayaker would do that.
Uncivilized bunch for sure.


----------



## mattman

Oh... so THAT'S what I've been trying to smoke my weed out of?!?!!!!
Sorry you lost your Didgeridoo.


----------



## coachtuz

*lost didgeridoo*



Schutzie said:


> didgeridoo?
> Gotta be a Kayaker. Only a Kayaker would do that.
> Uncivilized bunch for sure.


wrong again.


----------

